# My Trash Can Trauma



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I built this one two seasons ago, and the cheap bicycle pump I used fell apart. I then scavenged the parts from it to build another prop. So I have completely rebuilt her with much better parts. I test fired her about 50 or 60 times with great results.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrOzlFbaYWg[/nomedia]


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I love the reach feature you added to it. Are there any good blue prints online showing the linkage for the reaching arm? I'd love to add that to the one I'm building now. Great job.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

great job Oct31!!!! I been looking hard for new link set-ups now that I've got the peumatics down do ya have a how to on this one? and u swap the bike pump for a screen door closer or did u buil somthing new?....


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Richie said:


> I love the reach feature you added to it. Are there any good blue prints online showing the linkage for the reaching arm? I'd love to add that to the one I'm building now. Great job.


Thanks Richie! I only copied what has already been done.
I think this is about the best how to on this project. http://www.deathlord.net/TrashCanTrauma/trauma.htm
He actually has the best pneumatics how to's out there IMO. I did things a little different, probably simpler.



Northern Touch said:


> great job Oct31!!!! I been looking hard for new link set-ups now that I've got the pneumatics down do ya have a how to on this one? and u swap the bike pump for a screen door closer or did u build something new?....


 Thanks NT! I was thinking of putting one together, but The one above is probably more thorough than I could do. I did use a bicycle pump. I just got a better one than the last one. The last one I used was from a flea market, I paid $3 for it, and got what I paid for! The nut inside that holds the thing together worked loose on Halloween night. 
I think this pump is the best one to use. I got it at Wal Mart for $7.88.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I love it


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Oct31,

Thanks for the link. Yes, Deathlord is amazing. I found his link late last year when I was having great difficulty with my pneumatic situp prop. Each time the motion sensor was triggered, the prop would "false" about 9 or 10 times before it would finally stop and reset. Deathlord's website was the only one I found that actually mentioned this problem using the newer motion sensors that are taken from outdoor lighting. I was able to purchase the sensor and I copied the install proceedure from his website. 

I just built a brand new high end computer because my old one was not able to do video editing. This year, my wife and I will be able to record some great video of our haunt so we can share them with all of you.

Richie


----------

